# Budgie clicking when breathing



## Kasona (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,I just got a 2 month old blue budgie about 3 days ago and currently everytime he breathes it seems to be accompanied with a slight clicking sound.I can't get a checkup with a vet as my local vet is currently closed.Any ideas of what it is? And how to treat it


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

There are any number of things that could be involved but without a vet assessing it you cannot be sure what the cause is. Is there any sneezing or discharge from the nares? All the vets in my area are open but with a different protocol than usual, only the patient can enter the facility, the client waits in the car while the patient is seen inside. Where we are you located?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is very important that your budgie be properly diagnosed by a professional. 
There should be more than one veterinarian in your area that can be of assistance. 
If you let us know where you are located, we may be able to help you find veterinarians in your area.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Clicking while breathing is usually a sign of air sac mites. However, like Star already mentioned, it could be another issue altogether and you need to see an avian vet for a full diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I definitely agree with the above. You should have your budgie seen by a qualified avian vet; if it is air sac mites or some other infection, it's important to treat it before it gets worse as for birds especially the prognosis for advanced respiratory illnesses is often very severe. 

Please let us know how your little one is doing once you've gotten them to a vet! 

Meanwhile, it's great to have you here and you've come to a great place to learn even more about the best practices for budgie care! Please be sure to have a look at the resources provided to make sure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around :wave:


----------



## Beta11111 (Sep 8, 2020)

I got my budgie 6 weeks ago and he had the same problem. I think it may have been because of stress or something, because a few days later he stopped and started bonding with me


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Beta11111 said:


> I got my budgie 6 weeks ago and he had the same problem. I think it may have been because of stress or something, because a few days later he stopped and started bonding with me


Luckily for you and your bird, it wasn't anything more serious. Please remember that anything that seems abnormal should always still be checked out by an avian vet just to be sure. It can always be something more serious that needs to be treated.


----------

